

An emoji-based programming language - orik
https://github.com/FourMan/4

======
detaro
Some examples as images:
[https://github.com/FourMan/4/tree/master/sample_code/image](https://github.com/FourMan/4/tree/master/sample_code/image)

------
denschub
Why. Just... why?

